# 82 Rabbit Convertible Wiring



## Twitch008 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm looking to start (finally) a restore on a an 82 Rabbit. One main problem I want to get out of the way right away is the fact that the battery drains if left connected. I figure the wiring is grounding out somewhere and just want to replace the whole thing to avoid any future problems.
Problem is...I can't find a harness. I want to use a new harness.








Does anyone know where I can get a wiring harness made or find one new?


----------



## JPX (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: 82 Rabbit Convertible Wiring (Twitch008)*

Do you have an aftermarket stereo installed?
If it is non-factory, then there is a possibility the stereo power wire is connected always on instead of to a key switched power source.


----------

